# Bronzini



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

After trying to get my hands on this fish for the last year, I finally snagged up 3 nice sized Bronzini's or Bronzino's depending on who you talk to. Awesome firm fleshed fish, with a taste that seems to be a cross between pomp, and young rockfish. Everyone who tried it, fell in love with it! It is a called a European seabass, used in italian fare, I love the versatility of the fish. 
Fish prep: Gut/Scale/clean fish -- leave head on for presentation.
> Once cleaned, I put the fish on salt to extract moisture
> after an hour of salting, I washed off excess salt, and put in clean lemon+water for another 1/2 hour to extract any additional salt
> made a few slits on the fish, dried outside/inside completely
> for my spices, I mixed salt/pepper/italian seasoning/and a seven spice mix
> stuff cavity with lemons and cilantro
> put the spices on both inside/outside of fish and lightly coated with olive oil

heat grill to max heat -- mine was a bit above 525, spray grill and put fish on -- the fish needs to hit HEAT == cook fish on both side for about 5 minutes on high heat then move turn heat to low and let cook for another 8-10 mins

in the mean time I made some crab fried rice --crab + Japanese rice + soy sauce + salt + pepper + lots of green onions

after grilling I topped the fish with a mixture of garlic/cilantro/lemon juice/salt and olive oil all done in a motor and pestle

Pics below:








<br/>







<br/>







<br/>


----------



## Jtun5608 (Oct 21, 2014)

Looks delicous


----------



## StriperSlayerG1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Don't know if you have a whole foods in Va but they usually always have them. Are they good?


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Hmm didn't try Wholefoods for them - will def. check that out - thanks!

They were wonderful fish -- looking forward to making them again soon! Very clean tasting fish - hold well to grill and I can easily take good sized filets off of them if needed.


----------

